# When can I feed my baby hedgehog insects



## Jordancutie (Jun 1, 2017)

I am getting a baby hedgehog next month, he is going to be about 6/7 weeks old when I get him. I am just wondering when can I feed him meal worms and crickets?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When you get him you should keep him on the same food as the breeder was feeding him for the first few weeks and he shouldn't get treats, including bugs, for a few weeks either.


----------



## Jordancutie (Jun 1, 2017)

nikki said:


> When you get him you should keep him on the same food as the breeder was feeding him for the first few weeks and he shouldn't get treats, including bugs, for a few weeks either.


 okay, thanks


----------



## Charlie4591 (Jan 6, 2017)

Not to confuse anyone, but as APH are insectivores, ideally a wide variety of different insects should be offered daily. Insects aren't 'treats', they're part of a balanced diet. 

Generally you should aim for about 40% base food (be that kibble or raw), 40% insects (ideally at least 4 different varieties and not all worms) and 20% fruit and veg (if you can convince your hedgie to eat it).

I know there's a lot of different info and opinions on hedgie diets out there and it varies wildly by area too so that's just my experience. Good luck with your hedgie!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Charlie4591 said:


> Not to confuse anyone, but as APH are insectivores, ideally a wide variety of different insects should be offered daily. Insects aren't 'treats', they're part of a balanced diet.
> 
> Generally you should aim for about 40% base food (be that kibble or raw), 40% insects (ideally at least 4 different varieties and not all worms) and 20% fruit and veg (if you can convince your hedgie to eat it).
> 
> I know there's a lot of different info and opinions on hedgie diets out there and it varies wildly by area too so that's just my experience. Good luck with your hedgie!


I second this. There's no reason to wait.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

nikki said:


> When you get him you should keep him on the same food as the breeder was feeding him for the first few weeks and he shouldn't get treats, including bugs, for a few weeks either.


This doesn't match with my personal experience. I found that they respond well to a slow mix out of their current food and into another food, and I also found that they like treats and that it helps with bonding. If your hog is picky or has bad poop, theres no harm waiting to switch foods, but I don't see the point of waiting on the bugs.


----------

